
GM scraps historic Holden car brand in Australia - rmason
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-51499775
======
ojame
I'm sad about this but not surprised. Holden was one of the two iconic
Australian car manufacturers (Ford is the other, but we also had Toyota and
others) but had really lost touch in the last 10 or so years.

Go back 20+ years, and there's no way you could have convinced any petrol head
that Holden would exit Australia, ever. Ever second car you saw on the road
was either a Commodore or a Falcon. There's a car championship (Supercars
Championship) that was literally built, for decades, on the "rivalry" that was
Holden vs. Ford.

We have a "luxury car tax" that was implemented as a cushion for the local
automotive industry. It's meant so if you buy a car from overseas, there's a
tariff to make it less enticing, and buy local. Now that Holden will exit, and
Ford/Toyota will no longer make cars in Australia, I hope we abolish it.
Doubtful though.

